# Congratulations are in order



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, that's HUGE! Big congratulations are in order!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

congratulation!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Amazing. A Big WOOHOO to Jim and Marlo.

Holly


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

EXCELLENT!

Was is grape or strawberry? :curtain:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! HUGE congrats!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations! Gotta love those Topbrass girls!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoeee!! Congratulations


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I had been there. It would have been great to see. Have to check more into these.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Whoo hoo! Congrats!

Doing the bandana victory dance in celebration!


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind words. We are still learning the field trial game and a qual can make a master test look very small so we will keep working towards that win.
Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do NOT be so modest, that's a huge achievement


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!

Being new to field stuff... what does JAM stand for? :curtain: I am figuring out most but....


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

A JAM is a Judges Award of Merit, aka a "Greenie" as the rosette is dark green. It means that the dog finished the trial and did so well enough to merit notice even though it did not make the placements for points. 

Order of placements is 1st through 4th for points, and then a Reserve JAM (Noted aside from the rest of the JAMs as the best of the JAMs in case one of the other placers is disqualified for some reason), and then judges discretion on the number of other JAMs awarded to dogs who managed to finish the final test.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Shelly... That is a nice recognition! I kept seeing it on RTF and had no clue.... :doh: So much to learn.


----------

